# Add External drive to my Direct Tv DVR



## Little Greek (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a left over ide hard drive from my cpu upgrade , I would like to know what I have to do 
to get it to work on my direct Tv DVR, I brought an external enclosure with esata connection and hooked it to my DVR but cant seem to figure out to get it to work , the drive is formated in NTFS , does it need to be formated differental or what . I searched and everything I have read all I have to is hook it up esata and press reset button and should be good to go, but its not Any help would be greatly appreciated !

Thanks
GL


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You didn't mention your DVR model. I found an older discussion on another site about using an eSATA drive with the DirecTV model HR20. The eSATA drive needs to be at least 300GB and you need to initially connect it to a powered down HR20.


----------

